# car tax prices from july08



## familyvalues (24 Mar 2008)

Hi I'm looking at buying a new car and have looked for the new prices for car tax in July but cant find it. Does anyone have a link to the new prices. 
thanks


----------



## clonboy (24 Mar 2008)

*Motor Tax* 
Motor tax will be charged for all new cars and pre-owned imported cars with effect from 1 July 2008.  From that date, motor tax on these cars will be determined solely on the basis of the CO2 emissions.

Motor tax rates will be graduated as one moves up the CO2 bands, as follows: 


Band A, which corresponds to CO2 emissions of under 120grams per kilometre - motor tax rate of €100.
Band B, which corresponds to CO2 emissions of between 121 and 140 grams per kilometre – motor tax rate of €150.
Band C, which corresponds to CO2 emissions of between 141 and 155grams per kilometre – motor tax rate of €290.
Band D, which corresponds to CO2 emissions of between 156 and 170 grams per kilometre – motor tax rate of €430.
Band E, which corresponds to CO2 emissions of between 171 and 190grams per kilometre – motor tax rate of €600.
Band F, which corresponds to CO2 emissions of between 191 and 225 grams per kilometre – motor tax rate of €1,000.
Band G, the top band – motor tax rate of €2,000, reflecting CO2 emissions of over 225grams per kilometre.


----------



## macnas (24 Mar 2008)

The manufacturers have not decided yet how much they will charge for thier cars. If they think they will get more, they will up the prices.... irrespective of consumer legislation.


----------



## clonboy (25 Mar 2008)

think its only car tax they are after?>//////??/????


----------



## soy (25 Mar 2008)

clonboy said:


> *Motor Tax*
> Motor tax will be charged for all new cars and pre-owned imported cars with effect from 1 July 2008.  From that date, motor tax on these cars will be determined solely on the basis of the CO2 emissions.




The motor tax rates will only apply to cars that have a 2008 number plate. If you import a 2007 car you get the new VRT system but are on the old cc based motor tax.


----------



## cloughy (25 Mar 2008)

not true, 

imported cars prior to 1/7 will pay VRT and Road Tax based on the cars CC's, whereas after 1/7 both VRT and Motor Tax are based on C02 emmissions.

New cars with 2008 plate, before 1/7 VRT on CC's, Motor tax also, but talk about option to be taxed at next renewal on CO2 emmissions, new 2008 plates after 1/7 both VRT and Tax on C02 emmissions.


----------



## Frank (25 Mar 2008)

Thats not what I heard.

From my reading of it 

New cars after july will be on the rates fair enough.

Any import registered after July would aslo be on the new rates.

There is CO2 data available for years in the uk.

Was planning at looking at a nice diesel from uk after this settles down.

Wouldn't be suprised if the government manage to mess this up so they can continue to screw the motorist.


----------



## efm (25 Mar 2008)

Soy is correct - for new 2008 registered cars bought in Ireland, post 1st July, VRT and Road Tax will be based on CO2 emission levels.  For second hand cars imported after 1st July (no matter when they were first registered) the VRT will be based on CO2 emissions, but Road Tax will continue to be based on cc.

IMHO Gormless and his civil servants have mucked this up and are cowtowing to the SIMI lobby.


----------



## Frank (25 Mar 2008)

Talk about all or nothing.

Actually lets go with a half assed approach.

What is the excuse they are giving for this?

Where can you find a definitive answer?

No doubt with a little more pressure from SIMI they will change again.


----------



## dublinli (25 Mar 2008)

efm said:


> Soy is correct - for new 2008 registered cars bought in Ireland, post 1st July, VRT and Road Tax will be based on CO2 emission levels. For second hand cars imported after 1st July (no matter when they were first registered) the VRT will be based on CO2 emissions, but Road Tax will continue to be based on cc.
> 
> IMHO Gormless and his civil servants have mucked this up and are cowtowing to the SIMI lobby.


 
from citizensinformation.ie, link here http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ing-1/motor-tax-and-insurance/motor_tax_rates

For new cars and pre-owned imports registered from *1 July 2008*, motor tax charges will be determined on the basis of seven CO2 bands. Charges will range from 100 euro a year for the greenest cars to 2,000 euro for cars with the highest emissions ratings.


----------



## efm (25 Mar 2008)

dublinli said:


> from citizensinformation.ie, link here http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ing-1/motor-tax-and-insurance/motor_tax_rates
> 
> For new cars and pre-owned imports registered from *1 July 2008*, motor tax charges will be determined on the basis of seven CO2 bands. Charges will range from 100 euro a year for the greenest cars to 2,000 euro for cars with the highest emissions ratings.


 
Indeed, but the Minister himself says "Minister Gormley stated that all new cars registered from 1 July 2008 will have their motor tax rate based on the CO2 emissions level.  *The new CO2 based system will not apply to the import of pre 2008 cars*."  Dept of Environ


----------



## clonboy (25 Mar 2008)

i wish some one would get an answer for this once and for all. i have read so many different views now my eyes hurt,, one says new c02 based car tax for imports, others say no only on 2008 cars,, what will happen,, when will we know for sure if we can go across the pond for a new diesel 520d,,

but seriously,,, do we just log in here on 2nd july and see the post from the first guinea pig back from the vrt office,,,,,,,,,,,, politicians,,,,


----------



## Frank (26 Mar 2008)

From that article, they have changed it feck.

“I am pleased to introduce this Committee Stage Amendment  which will effectively allow  new cars with low carbon emissions into the new emissions based motor tax system post 1 July 2008.  The purpose of introducing the emissions based system in the first place was to encourage and incentivise as many people as possible to purchase ‘greener cars’   Today’s amendment will ensure that additional car buyers will benefit from the scheme,” said the Minister.

Anyone that can afford a new car can go green They are getting more like FF all the time.

Ah SIMI you have protected some amount of the second hand market.

Whats Gormley's email address?
Can we get a mail campaign going.


----------



## clonboy (26 Mar 2008)

need something to happen anyhow


----------

